# Dynamics of BluRay, DVD, and 4K flicks



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

Does anyone have access to information that lists dynamic range of BlurRay,DVD, or 4K movies, particular the Marvel, DC Comics, action and scifi genres.


----------



## katialylla2006 (Apr 19, 2020)

I would say it depends entirely on your home theater setup and how picky your tastes are. Note that while 4K media is often advertised primarily for the resolution there are 3 different advantages to the 4K Blu-ray format, and I would argue that the resolution upgrade is the least compelling 9Apps Showbox .


----------

